# Micro Machines set...HO or NO??????



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I am looking at a Micro Machines slot car set to maybe buy but I can not tell if it is HO scale or not. Does anyone know?

Thanks,
Old Blue


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

no, the cars are a lot smaller. I dont even know if they'll work on an HO track.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The cars will run in HO track if the pick-up shoes are widened to make contact with the rails. I pick up a few of the cars, but haven't had the time to fool with them.

I might be intrested in the track if you only want the cars or perhaps the whole thing if you decide to pass on it altogether.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

They are close to true HO scale.....but WAY smaller then what we collectivly call HO TYCO, TOMY etc. they run great (very fast) but have a cartoon look about them and as mentioned will not runon Tyco, Tomy etc track. I have seen several folks use them as go-cart like amusement rides on their "HO" layout.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

they're like baby Gplus cars.... very cool. Tubtrack sells them MIB on ebay and even has silicone tires for them. You have to widen the pick ups considerably... but it's easy to do and worth the effort.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

How does the track compare to HO scale track? Can one HO car run on the track at a time?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Here are some pics that may help you make a decision.

Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Thank you for the pics. It was hard to tell what I was seeing online.

You rock!

Blue.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, they're not what I'd call HO but interesting none the less. How would they hold up for kids? Could be something I'd use to build a mini door track for the little ones.  rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm routing a go kart track for them within Mullet raceway! It will be a hoot!


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

What type of motor is in those things? Do you have a picture with out the body?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Funny....the chassis looks nearly the same from the top side. (but without the pick up shoes. The chassis is ALL motor. (arm and magnets.) Take a typical inline chassis, carve away everything that does not hold the mags or arm together, flip it on its side and add axles and wheels. That big black square between the front and rear axle IS one of the magnets. LOL!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I did win the auction and bought the set for $8.50. It appears to be a self contained set that comes in what looks like a suitcase. It has one loop, two controllers, two cars and power. 

Thanks again for the information.


----------

